# Goodbye Demis



## akpe (Feb 28, 2003)

Some of you may remember the posts I made a while ago before and after my kitty passed. Well, it's been over 18 months, I'm back to the community, I feel more "ready" to share some things with you. Please excuse me for the long post.

Demis lived with us for over eight years. When he was born, I was around 13 and had the annoying little habbit of summoning every single cat in the neighbor, feeding them and playing with them for hours, even making small houses out of boxes in the apartment's back yard (of course the cats usually used the window to enter it!).

When I first met Demis, I had already plans to adopt a kitty: an older one, brown striped female which lived across the street, who I called Garfield (chiche?). 

One evening while walking around the block, I first saw him, a tiny black and white kitten approached me and standed on a fence of a nearby house. Of course I started playing with him immediately and named him Demis, (after my soccer team's player Demis Nikolaidis). One thing lead to another, and he started showing up at the entrance meowing and playing with Garfield. He was totally cute, but I already had plans to adopt Garfield. 

One week later on, my world collapsed. Garfield, while playing on a tree, saw me approaching and tried to cross the street to meet me at the entrance. I did not see anything, I just heard the sound and saw the car leaving. She was dead by the side of the road when I reached her, the way I felt I will never forget. 

Thats when I decided to adopt Demis. I first introduced him to my parents and took him to our apartment for a couple of hours. The next day, we bought his litter box, his small house and his toys, and he moved in. It was the happiest day of my life. 

He was born on the street...but he was no street cat. He had manners. What I remember clearly was the connection we had. Let me give you an example: Before we adopted him, when he was still living in the neighborhood, I went to a private school, and I finished classes at 3 or 4 in the afternoon, depending on the day, and even then, it took the schoolbus another hour to bring me home. Guess what: many times Demis would find a way inside the apartment complex and go rest in front of our main entrance... -exactly- at the time I finished classes. Just like he was waiting for me to return.

I never expected from an animal to be so... I don't know, words cannot express it. My parents said that he was no cat, he was human. He understood me, he "read" me. When I was sad he was trying to cheer me up by messing the whole room, If he did not manage to even make me smile he would come near me and sit on my lap. We slept together, he sometimes slept under the blankets. When he woke up, and wanted to eat or anything he would move very slowly as if he didn't want to wake me up. 

During the last hours, after he was diagnosed with UTI, he had this look in his eyes as if he didn't want me to cry. Even the last night, when I folded a pullover and had him sleeping next to my pillow, in terrible shape, he tried not to 'disturb' me in any way. 

I will never forgive myself for letting him go, for being even a second late to take him to the vet. And I deeply regret leaving him the clinic, even though I knew there was not many chances he would make him. I somehow feel he wanted to pass here, surrounded by friends, instead of an unknown scary place  

I never had a closest friend, nor I ever will. And I sure miss him. Even almost two years after, I sometimes have trouble sleeping when I'm thinking of him in the night. 
_
I had a friend many years ago
One tragic night he died
The saddest time of my life
For weeks and weeks I cried
Through the anger and through the tears
I've felt his spirit through the years
I'd swear, He's watching me
Guiding me through hard times
_
RIP Demis :roll:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Oooh, I'm so sorry to hear about it. I am glad you are feeling up to sharing now, though. I believe it helps, and of course, he'll be waiting for you at the bridge; one day you'll be together again ...


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss - both of them. How terrible. Your Demis sounds alot like the relationship I had with one my cats. He was like no other and like you said your Demis was so attuned to you like a human. I was so used to him sleeping with me every night too. My other cats don't have this kind of characteristic. I know how tough it can be. But think of your Demis with Garfield at the bridge happy and healthy!


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

*Hugs* I am going through a similar situation as you had with Demis 18 months ago.....I understand how sad at times you may be. Thanks for sharing your story....I know how hard it must be, but know that we are here listening and supporting you.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am truly sorry
Rest in peace, Demis


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm sorry about Demis, what a special relationship the two of you had.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for Demis.


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

Demis and you were lucky to have found each other. I'm sure he is happy now knowing that you love him so much. Have you adopted another cat? I'm sure Demis would want you to be happy again.


----------

